# Et si on parlait des pixels morts



## emde (2 Janvier 2005)

Juste en haut de cette section du forum, il y a un très bon article concernant les pixels morts.

 Un lien de cette article mène sur cette page  où l'on peut lire notament la politique d' apple concernant ce défaut qui, tapelont le, touche aussi bien les écrans LCD des PC.

 Vu qu' elle n'est pas la plus avantage pour le possesseur d' un produit apple,(sinon, ils s'en vanteraient  ) je me demande les aficionados que vous êtes ont  leur part du pixel mort ?


 Rassurez moi, c'est rare sur un écran Apple ? :hein:


----------



## Deckard (2 Janvier 2005)

Pour tout te dire ça avait très mal commencé pour moi!

Mon premier mac, un Imac G4 17" a trois pixels morts:un rouge, un noir et un blanc! Ca fout les boules au début mais ça s'oublie vite, surtout qu'il y a (1440x900)-3 pixels qui eux marchent.

Par contre sur l'Alubook 12" de ma frangine aucun pixel mort, ni sur mon Alubook 15"!
Passe par la Fnac si tu peux: tu pourras rendre ton mac en cas de pixel mort !


----------



## vincmyl (2 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'en aie a droite la dernier ligne de l'écran donc on le voit presque pas


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

ce n'est pas parce que apple a refuse de repondre a un site qu'ils sont mauvais

 ils ont une politique de communication zero

 le comparatif n'est pas objectif...



 a noter une bonne nouvelle, samsung applique une politique 0 pixel mort depuis le 1er janvier


----------



## Original-VLM (2 Janvier 2005)

Aucun Pixel Mort sur Mon Apple Cinéma Display 20'


----------



## Deckard (2 Janvier 2005)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> Aucun Pixel Mort sur Mon Apple Cinéma Display 20'



Vu le prix que t'as payé ça foutrait les boules d'avoir un pixel mort !!


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2005)

new Imac G5 .... pas de pixels morts .. et il n'est pas cher pourtant ...


----------



## fabulousfab (2 Janvier 2005)

Nouvel ibook 12" (3 semaines) et aucun pixel mort, ouf !!!


----------



## fabulousfab (2 Janvier 2005)

Pourquoi j'ai mis "ouf" ?

En fait, il n'y a aucune raison d'avoir peur...


----------



## Original-VLM (2 Janvier 2005)

Deckard a dit:
			
		

> Vu le prix que t'as payé ça foutrait les boules d'avoir un pixel mort !!


 Pire que ça je crois... mais je regrette pas ma folie


----------



## vincmyl (2 Janvier 2005)

Ca peut venir par apres aussi


----------



## Original-VLM (2 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca peut venir par apres aussi


 C'est un peu comme toi, ça vient toujours apres....


----------



## Grug (2 Janvier 2005)

moi je me suis toujours demandé : qu'est ce qu'on en fait de tous ces pixels morts ?
on les enterre ? on les incinere ?
qui se soucie du repos de l'ame de ces nombreux pixel?
hein, qui ?

pas moi en tout cas, car jusqu'à maintenant, je n'ai pas eu à deplorer de perte douloureuse au sein du groupe des pixels reunis sur l'ecran de mon nibook.


----------



## appleman (2 Janvier 2005)

Par crainte des pixels morts, j'ai commandé sur l'Apple store comme ça on peut le rendre sous 10 jours si on en découvre un... mais RAS sur les 2 ibooks que j'avais commandé!


----------



## ultimate2 (2 Janvier 2005)

Oui, un pixel mort... Ah non, juste une poussière! Ah, si, là peut-être? Non, encore une poussière! Ben non, en fait, je n'ai encore repéré aucun pixel mort.


----------



## vincmyl (2 Janvier 2005)

C'est ca le pb avec les écrans LCD


----------



## Tox (2 Janvier 2005)

Le premier iBook que j'ai commandé avait un pixel rouge plus ou moins au centre => retour à l'Apple store. J'ai acheté un second iBook dans un magasin et là aucun pixel mort.

 Une info plus générale sur les écrans lcd : en lisant le mode d'emploi de mon téléviseur LCD 26", j'ai vu que Sharp (parmi les premiers constructeurs mondiaux) annonce qu'il est très difficile de garantir le zéro défaut. Ils parlent même de plusieurs pixels défectueux.

 Dans un article sur le net j'ai lu qu'ils ont contourné le problème avec une technologie permettant d'éteindre les pixels morts, les rendant presque invisibles...

 En tout cas, je serai bien incapable de vous dire s'il y a un pixel défectueux sur cet écran. Donc impossible pour moi de clamer que cette technologie fonctionne ou non .

   Si c'est pas beau le progrès !


----------



## grig (3 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est ca le pb avec les écrans LCD


j'ai depuis 2 ans un powerbook bronze "lombard" de 1999 acheté d'occase, et bien, toujours PAS UN SEUL pixel mort, il ronronne comme une horloge et ses jolies courbes font pâlir de rage tous les propriétaires de boites carrées en simili alu.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> a noter une bonne nouvelle, samsung applique une politique 0 pixel mort depuis le 1er janvier


 
 tiens, j'avais 2 jours d'avance sur macplus et pc-presence 

http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-7780-samsung-innove-vraiment


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'avais 2 jours d'avance sur macplus et pc-presence
> 
> http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-7780-samsung-innove-vraiment


ça traîne depuis 3-4 jours sur slashdot alors...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

Je fais parti des heureux qui n'ont aucun pixel de mort, et je dois dire que j'en avais peur, mais bon, des amis qui ont leur alu ou iBook, n'en avaient pas donc, j'ai pas fais exception.

 Mais bon, les pixels morts sont assez rares tout de meme.

 Ils interviennent généralement après un probleme électrique, ou un choc de trasport.


----------

